# Mini alpines



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

We current have Nigerian dwarf goats and just love them! My husband has been doing "research" and thinks maybe she should get a mini alpine. Can anybody tell me about their personalities, milking capabilities, how tall, are they year round breeders? etc.... And where I might get my hands on one...he is talking bout expanding the herd!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully... someone will come along soon... to answer that for you...I wish I knew.. but i don't...


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you! I was hoping to get information on them before my husband brought one home.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe search Zarafia's posts? Her Pan is a mini alpine.... sorry I have no idea... my boys are saanen and far from mini lol
M.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I owned one once. She was wild and could jump a 5ft fence. LOL But don't let that deter you. I Have a friend that has like 30 of them and they are sweet and easy keepers. They get their smaller size from a Nigerian but they get their friendly personalities from the Alpine. If you have ever met an Alpine they are very docile and easy going, generally speaking.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm currently waiting for my Alpine doe to kid with mini-alpines. I had a lot of fun milking my NDG's. But, Hubby thought it took to much time (I was milking 5 goats)lol. So, he bought me an Alpine doeling. She is a FF. I plan to keep a doeling if we are fortunate enough to get one, it being a "buck year", so far. Unfortunately, it will be (at least) another year before I have a "mini alpine" to milk. 

I will be happy to have goat milk again. To bad Hubby doesn't "get" that it's more then "just" the milk for me. I loved the "quality" time I spent with my girls. Oh well. MEN! But, Lucy is a sweet girl and I'm so exited to have her. Her mother milked 10-12lbs/day. She's not registered. So, I need to look into ADGA to see if I can get her registered as grade or NOA. 

I'll be eagerly watching this thread, to see what to expect from my mini-alpines!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It also kind of just depends on the goat. They each have a different personality. Some are timid...some are overly friendly...some are bossy...each is different. That goes for any breed.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Right now my FF yearling Mini Alpine is milking 7 lbs at 3 weeks fresh. I am very pleased with her. She is very laid back and easy going. I registered her with MDGA. I bred a friend's Alpine does with my Nigerian buck in trade for a Mini buckling. Next year I will have 2nd generation mini alpines- can't wait


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I can sasy that my "mini alpine", Pan, is a joy in every way. He is affectionate and loving as well as calm enough to spend long periods of time in the house. He's also potty trained .
If you have any more questions that I could answer just ask. But remember, Pan is still quite young, 7 weeks old.
So far I highly recommend mini alpines!


----------

